# Bacon wrapped back strap sv



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 18, 2018)

Well I had a few backstraps left from last years buck so it was time to finish them off. 

I’ve had great success using the sous vide with venison from older age deer. Comes out real tender if you do it long enough. I decided to wrap these straps in bacon to add some fat/flavor. 

So I rubbed them down, wrapped them in bacon, sealed them up and into the bath for about 4 hours. Then into a skillet with butter to brown! 

They came out great! Real tender and cooked to perfection. I wasn’t sure how the bacon would be since I was using the sous vide but it came out good.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2018)

They look delicious!
The bacon even looks crispy!
Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks al. 

The bacon was crispy on the outside and kinda translucent on the inner side much like it ends up on a fattie. 

Over all I’m happy with it. And Hooper The Wonder Dog was happy with it to. No complaints from her!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 21, 2018)

HBR, Nice buck and great looking backstrap!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 22, 2018)

Incredible color on the meat there. Dam nice! 
There's a point ! :)


----------

